# Best Spark Plugs?



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Not much of a gearhead and I simply don't know this crap. What's the best spark plug I can get? And by best I don't mean expensive - what's gonna run the best in my car?

I have a 1.4T which I use as my daily driver, but I do drive pretty aggressively. I run e10 89 or ethanol-free 91 octane depending where I go and how much vroom I plan on needing with the tank. I have no performance mods yet but if and when I do it will be basic - intake, exhaust, tune.

Copper? Nickel? Titanium?

Single ground electrode? Or two? Or four?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

There is a "Hesitation Gone" thread not too far down the Active Topics page. That's a list of plugs we been using and there is another thread inside that one listing miles driven and reviews from each person. Before going there and reading, I will say ask for the specific plug at the store and *DO NOT* give year make model of your Cruze.


----------

